# Sargent Spring Break Report



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I wish I could report that the fishing was epic and that we caught more fish than we could count, but unfortunately that didn't happen. Between all the run-off from the recent rain's and all the weed and trash in the water making it almost impossible to keep line's out, the fishing was slow. Fortunately for us we could have cared less about the fishing because we had a great time anyway. The boys caught plenty of sheephead, whiting, gafftop, and bonetheads to keep them happy, and when the fish didn't cooperate we played horseshoe's and washers or just sat back with a cold beer and relaxed. We would spend all day on the beach than half the night sitting around the fire, grilling steaks and shrimp, drinking beer, and starring up at the moon and stars and thinking about how lucky we were to be able to enjoy the simple things in life. Anyone who think's a fishing trip is all about how many fillet's they put in the freezer really needs to reevaluate their priorities, because there's so much more to it than that. I also got to meet several more 2coolers for the first time and that's always a good thing. I look at the people on here as a huge family made up of great people from every walk of life, and aside from a little arguing and some playful ribbing now and then, everyone's heart is in the right place and I'm so proud to be a part of it.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

more


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

John, it was a pleasure meeting you this past week. Kind of got me to start pulling out my old surf fishing equipment again. Hope to fish with you soon.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

more pic


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I didn't land a single fish all week, but I still managed to reel in a keeper.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

bearwhiz said:


> John, it was a pleasure meeting you this past week. Kind of got me to start pulling out my old surf fishing equipment again. Hope to fish with you soon.


 It was great meeting you to. I hope ya'll get some free time in the near future to come down for the weekend. I can promise ya'll would have a great time.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Great report SC. I wish I could have been there to help supervise. My daughters upcoming wedding (April 2) is at the top of the priority list. But I promise you this, I have several cigars to share with you as we contemplate life and look forward to the future. Looks like Logan and John are going to be some serious competition on the fishing circuit this year.
Good luck , buddy!


----------



## ToothyAngler (Mar 18, 2015)

Nice report, I think people now days always over look the small time we get to spend with our friends and family


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Runway said:


> Great report SC. I wish I could have been there to help supervise. My daughters upcoming wedding (April 2) is at the top of the priority list. But I promise you this, I have several cigars to share with you as we contemplate life and look forward to the future. Looks like Logan and John are going to be some serious competition on the fishing circuit this year.
> Good luck , buddy!


I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet trip! Thanks for the report.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

I see a bunch of smiles...looks like a successful trip to me!


----------



## KRA79 (Feb 14, 2007)

What will it take to get all the weed out of the surf? No more flooding and a boomer tide? It was brutal a couple weekends ago in Bolivar. I am planning on taking my son (3) to Surfside on Friday, we may just be making sandcastles....


----------



## budda (Jan 15, 2006)

Don't know you, but you do understand what fishing is about


----------



## Ozzy one (Jan 7, 2016)

*Sheepshead around??*

Good photos John. Some good size sheepshead there!

We went down to South Padre and my young fella landed a nice sheepshead in the surf over a bit of gravel / mud bank. They seem to be around at the moment. How long will it last and what do you think is the best approach for finding them?


----------



## longcaster (Apr 13, 2006)

Headed to Sargent this weekend, 
What are they feeding on right now?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

longcaster said:


> Headed to Sargent this weekend,
> What are they feeding on right now?


They are still biting on crab and shrimp. We tried bot live and cut mullet and never got a bite.


----------



## KRA79 (Feb 14, 2007)

SC - When you throw shrimp in the surf for reds this time of year is it under a cork or rigged similar to how you'd have a chunk of crab on the bottom?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I use the same rig I use for crab and mullet, but I'm using huge jumbo eating shrimp from the seafood market, not tiny half rotten bait shrimp from the bait camp.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

Great pics, and sandbar bait!


----------



## longcaster (Apr 13, 2006)

sharkchum said:


> They are still biting on crab and shrimp. We tried bot live and cut mullet and never got a bite.


Thanks SC, 
I think we are going to head down towards lost lake in the morning, at least go as far as the tide will allow. 
Be in a green Jimmy, flying the colors proudly. :flag::texasflag


----------

